# Musselman armless coaster...   rare?



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 31, 2015)

How rare are the "armless" coaster brakes? How many people here have one (or more) ?


Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 31, 2015)

I have an "improved Peerless" which is made by Musselman, but it has a large cog with four slots and 11 teeth.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 31, 2015)

I've had a couple and seen a few.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2015)

I have 3.


----------



## geosbike (Oct 31, 2015)

4 dave


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 31, 2015)

I have a 24 tooth Musselman rear on my Merkel.

Nick.


----------



## catfish (Nov 1, 2015)

I've got one I was going to post it for sale last week, but someone else posted one.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 1, 2015)

When you consider that they were OEM for Miami Cycle Co. (And others) For some time (during the highest production years).... There must have been a large number of them made.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Nov 1, 2015)

2 Dave


----------



## David Brown (Nov 1, 2015)

I don.t have a musselman armless hub. But CCM in Canada made this hub I would think under licence and called it Hercules then improved it and   called it New Hercules.  Looks to me to be the same think. The brake on the early one was not that great .


----------



## barracuda (Nov 1, 2015)

I have one. But I would be interested in knowing what differentiates the various cogs used on this hub. It seems at least two distinct versions exist, the smaller solid cog, and the larger cog with the "hot dog" shaped holes. I believe I've even seen a round-holed version, like the later Musselman armed coasters have, but I'm not sure about that. Are these cogs indicative of different time periods of armless hub production? Are they interchangeable?

All pics found on the Cabe:


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 1, 2015)

Not Common, But there around. There are 2 Different ones the earlier has some machined pieces that screw into the hub that can make them difficult to work on, The later is more like armed Musselman arm Hubs but Armless. I Have also had and English or Canadian One called the Hercules may of been used on Hercules Bicycles. Personally I like them although I find it a poor Patent.


----------

